# WTB: Cherry Shrimp



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

Guys, I live in Columbus and wanted to find out if anyone in the area is selling any Cherry Shrimp? I thought I'd deal with someone locally before having them shipped in this weather. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

How many are you looking for? I may be able to hook you up.


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

We have them all the time at the CAFE club meetings. We'll be bringing some CRS to the next meeting.


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

ill definately have to remember the meeting. to actually meet you all and grab some shrimp. whats the avg price for 
rcs and crs?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I have low grade CRS (meaning a lot of red coloration compared to white) I sell for $5/shrimp. Cherries go for like $1/ea online. In the store they are still like $3-4. CRS, if you can find them, are $15ish. I think Eric may have picked up our CRS at the last meeting for peanuts


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I believe Wayne (Endlerman on this forum) has Cherry Reds on Aquabid right now. I believe his Aquabid handle is Pretty_Paula. I'm not sure if he will be attending the November meeting but you could always contact him if you can't find any shrimp elsewhere.


----------

